# 余裕ぶっこいてんじゃねーよ



## zebedeee

This is a line in a manga:

余裕ぶっこいてんじゃねーよ

I just have no idea what ぶっこいて means?

Can anyone tell me?


----------



## Starfrown

I think ぶっこいてん=ぶっこいて[い]る[の]

ぶっ is used here as an intensifier.

The verb may be 放く, which is used (disparagingly?) to mean する or いう.

I’m not really sure, though. Any context?


----------



## zebedeee

I was hoping a native speaker might be able to tell me. I get plenty of google hits for the phrase 余裕ぶっこいて. But I can't figure out from the context what it means. 

I think 余裕 probably refers to composure in this case since the next line is カッコつける

They're railing against an older person about how they (the speaker) seem to be the only one having difficulties.


----------



## Flaminius

> But I can't figure out from the context what it means.


Zeb, we believe that the importance of providing the context for your enquiries cannot be too much stressed.  If you feel quoting four sentences is not enough to get the scene across to the rest of the thread participants, you can still paraphrase what is in the text with your own words.

I'd like some more context in order to determine whether this particular ぶっこいて is する or いう.


----------



## zebedeee

Sorry Flam. Although when I said _"But I can't figure out from the context what it means"_ I was referring to all the google hits I got. I thought since there were so many it might be some stock phrase. 

Back to my example:
It's about two lovers one of which is working and the other is a teenager. The person working has been recently promoted and they have a lot more responsibilities and they're all caught up in their job. Their younger lover is feeling very much ignored and feel like they're the only one that's trying to make the relationship work and they're the only one feeling insecure. The older lover had no idea they were feeling like that.

It was after telling their the older lover how they were feeling that they said the lines I quoted.


----------



## Flaminius

Okay [Judging from your careful use of pronouns, the two lovers seem both male  ].

余裕をこく or 余裕こく—though seldom seen as the dictionary form—is a slang expression for exuding the aura of composure, extra time, energy, confidence, money, freedom of action in a stressful situation; whether the attitude is natural or affected.  Unfounded leeway is often felt in what the referent says.  余裕こく, therefore, can mean to speak as if one had a lot of choices.

For casual speeches, ぶっ (< ぶち; smashing) is a verbal prefix to emphasize the intensity of the action modified.  ぶっこく belongs to a slangy registry.

Given the circumstances you have detailed in your post above, the teenage lover is venting their exasperation at the older lover for their nonchalant attitude. They may be too laid-back to realise how their relationship is at risk.


----------



## Starfrown

So Flaminius, was I correct in the choice of the verb 放く?  Your translation does seem to suggest a contemptuous する/いう.


----------



## Flaminius

Yes, *Starfrown*.  放く is a contemptuous する/いう.  Within the context given by zeb, it is more する than いう.

Don't take 余裕こく as completely on a par with Senses 2 and 3 in this dictionary, though.  It's not a replacement of する/いう as こく in the examples:


> 「うそを―・くな」
> 「ああ、びっくら―・いた」



I think 余裕こく is so strongly bound together that it can be as well called a single idiomatic verb.


----------



## Starfrown

So maybe a good translation of:

余裕ぶっこいてんじゃねーよ

is:

Don't play it so damn cool!


----------



## NRK

Starfrown said:


> So maybe a good translation of:
> 
> 余裕ぶっこいてんじゃねーよ
> 
> is:
> 
> Don't play it so damn cool!


 
Based on the meanings given by Flaminius and the presumed context, I interpret the original meaning of that phrase as if the target were being overly convinced of his own superiority and/or importance (an excess of confidence in himself). Could then "don't act so damn high and mighty!" be a more natural translation?


----------



## zebedeee

Flaminius said:


> Okay [Judging from your careful use of



That's right  I didn't want to freak anyone out by saying he and he as that makes some people uncomfortable but I read a wide range of genres.

*NRK* I think *Starfrown*'s interpretation is correct. I don't think it's a matter of the target thinking he's superior, more him prioritising his job over his relationship and having made his partner feel very insecure about the target's feelings.

*Starfrown *- I think that's pretty good but maybe there might be a better way to say it. Argh, but it just won't come to me  Maybe I need to sleep on it. I'm starting to give myself a headache 

I'm thinking about how it ties in with the next line 
カッコつける 
which is doing something for the sake of appearances.


----------



## Wishfull

Hello.

余裕ぶっこいてんじゃねーよ　is basically slang and dirty. 
It is used originally by チンピラヤクザ　or 暴走族 in their fight.
They say it with a loud voice and threatning tone.
They threaten their enemy using two typical sentences.
One is 余裕ぶっこいてんじゃねーよ
Another is びびってんじゃねーよ
When the enemy seems not scared, they use the former sentense.
*Don't act not scared!* Don't pretend to be cool.
When the enemy seems scared, they choose the latter.
*Don't be scared!*

They are both menacing words. The purpose is the same, "threat."
It might be the greeting words just before starting fight.


----------

